# Wassup?



## Slade (Jul 25, 2003)

Hows it going fellow Nissan-eers? The name's Slade. I guess I'm a noob but I've been lurking around for aboot half a year now. I decided to register mainly cause I wanted to participate in 240SX disscusions now that I am aboot to get one. S14 version 2.0  

But enough of an intro. I wanted to make a topic regarding the latest SSC article on the how to swap of the RB25DET into the S14. I understand that there is lots of topics on this in this room and the S13 room, but I wanted to know more on this particular swap done by SSC. For example, is it legal? 

I have seen this asked so many times but it seems noone can give a straight answer. I've heard that "since it was never a US spec engine, it isn't" or "but since the Skyline is now legally imported, the engine can be swaped" blah blah and so on... And to those who said that SSC said the swap was legal, this is true. In the August issue (Volume 15, No. 8) there is an article on pg. 77 aboot an RB25DET powered S13 coupe with a Sil-80 conversion and Skline tail-lights. It's McKinney Motorsports vehicle, though I found it nowhere on their website yet. Anywho, this is what the article says on page 82 verbatem: 
"This car has been such a success that McKinney Motorsports is performing a lot of "Sil-Line" conversions lately. It'll install an RB into your 240, starting at a mere $8,000 or so. *It's a 49-state legal conversion* (sorry California) and there have been many takers---McKinney has done six in the past months, including an RB26DETT into a '94 240. Now that must be a fun ride."
Now here's what I'm wondering. Is the swap legal if McKinney does it for you or is it still legal if you do it yourself? Is this really true or is SSC talking out of their, well, you know what? I ask the second question cause in their following issue, in their RB25DET swap, or anywhere of the 26 240SX tech pages do they ever say again if the swap is legal or not. 

I have many other questions but I doubt you guys want to read such a long first post from a noob.


----------



## Slade (Jul 25, 2003)

Oh yeah, I almost forgot. If anyone who read the latest how to article on SSC, guess who supplyed them with the R33 clip? And I thought that you guys said not to trust him...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

welcome to nissanforums 

i haven't read the scc article but i have heard about it.. sorry, but i'm gonna be one of those guys that won't give you a 100% guaranteed answer.. i think it would be legal in 49 states. if mckinney can do the swap and be legal, why can't you do the swap and be legal?? i don't think mckinney goes through any special steps so i think it's legal the swap in as long as u pass emissions.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey, if u been lurkin around for a year then u prob kno me   

wassup, i'm in the Dallas area, maybe we can kick it sometime.

there is also a DNE section in these forums, they are pretty cool, i might join up with them. check it out


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

I can tell you with 100% assuredness that it will not be 49 states street legal. There are a few states that are now adopting Cali's clean air act as something of their own. Setting their own states' emissions standards as high as Cali's for passenger vehicles means that no Japanese motor produced after '74 will be legal for install (that being because the motors do not have emissions related control equipment such as EGRS, SMOG, or AIR equipment as mandated by the US federal government). Furthermore, the engine is not the only thing that this pertains too: because VEHICLES are what were mandated, not simply the engines. A post '74 passenger vehicle had to be manufactured to be smog legal, and even if you could pass the sniffer, it is illegal to remove smog equipment. Including swapping motor that never had the equipment to begine with. If you are fortunate enough to live in an area that has abandoned mandatory yearly emissions inspections, like myself, you can still get into trouble for breaking federal laws by disabling or removing the stuff. Some places require not only sniffer inspections, but visual ones as well. That way, even if it burns clean, they can still get you. Many states, and the counties therein, do this; meaning that it is not as easy as "49 state legal." Of course, there are ways around it (Exemptions); like the Dodge Viper R/T 10 with side pipes from the factory (When they had them), Ford F-150's with side exit exhaust before the rear axle axle, Shelby Cobra kit car replicas with side pipes, etc.
John


----------



## Slade (Jul 25, 2003)

Hey,

Yeah I've heard of you drift. That's gotta be the most pymp cupholder I've ever seen. 

Anywho, that's too bad aboot the swap. I was really considering it but now I donno. Thx for the replys though.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Slade said:


> *Yeah I've heard of you drift. That's gotta be the most pymp cupholder I've ever seen. *


you bet cha,its the best of the best. i took it off for now though, since it kindof blocks an air vent, and its pretty damn hot here in Texas at this time.


----------

